
Google Now heading to Chrome OS and Windows, beta browser reveals - nikunjk
http://www.theverge.com/apps/2013/3/12/4093088/google-now-coming-to-windows-chrome-os
======
Lightning
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5362451>

